# Rv Sales



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Looks like sales are up for the past year.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I guess, I helped out on the 04 stats









Thor


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I think, and I suspect RIVA believes, that RV sales are going to start rocketing as the boomers begin to retire. I think people are still somewhat gunshy about flying overseas due to 911 and seeing the good 'ole USA in an RV is not a bad deal. I think I may be on the leading edge of the boomer boom (I'm 54) and plan to retire in 1 year. I think you will see retirees of my age all over the place in the next 4 or 5 years.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I was born in the very last year of the BABY BOOM. 1964

(all the cruise ships are filling up with retirees already, so are the RV parks.)


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Man, that's alot of rigs. 289,000 total RV's sold / 50 states = 24,083 delivered to each state if they were spread out evenly







And that's just the _increase _in RV's. There are alot of us out there. Camp On!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Could be the right time to get into the RV park business. I could think of worse things to do.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

California Jim said:


> There are alot of us out there.


And as cramped as some campgrounds are starting to get it's easy to tell that too...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Could be the right time to get into the RV park...


I have considered doing that on 36 acres of land I have in Idaho, but didn't figure I wanted to be tied down 24x7 during the same time I would want to be camping (which is all the time).


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I wonder how many new campspaces are opening each year. I haven't seen any around here, but maybe in the South. (Snowbirding is popular)


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

This is one reason for everyone to keep an eye on your State government and make sure they are not missing the boat on developing new campgrounds and maintaining existing ones. It's a huge draw and one of the first items cut out of budgets when times are tight.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Uh, you mean like how our state has done, Y?


----------

